# Josies turn



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Josie is the last of our donkeys to foal...her bag is full and fluid is clear....so can be a month or less....here we go......think pink...

Poor Oscar, ( Josies last baby) is going to be cut on Friday. He is almost a year old and starting to be a bit jack-ish.....Time to settle that boy down.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww she is beautiful! Sending pink vibes :wink: Happy foaling!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks...she is a pretty gal...Ill be glad when foaling is done..Im a wreck...lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is she a mini?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck, thinking PINK!!!

Lots of boys this year, so makes you chances good!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..Yes...pink is good.. Loreeta had a jack and Thelma had a jenny...Jennys dont need fixin lol..so we like pink..

Yes Ownedbythegoats...she is a mini..: ).... a wide freight train right now lol..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhh, she did look like a mini. I was at a mini Donkey farm the other day, and they had a VERY prego donkey (due that minute). Me, being the oddball I am, stuck my hand down there and started feeling for babies. Hey, I did actually get to feel that jack (I am guessing it was a jack..).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...My hubby bought Josie and her son Oscar....then a coworker foundout and gave him a whole load of donkeys lol..he lost his lease andneeded new homes...Rosalee is over 30 years old...she is lumpy and hairy and we just love her..as we do all these girls..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, yep. I love donkeys the farm I visited had a whopping 30 something donkeys! It was nuts! Better yet, they all were let out and would just follow you right along. The prego one would come up and lean on me, I don't think she had the energy to stand.  

They bought a full size jack at the sale barn for 7.50. Then, they rescued another full size jack for 20 dollars. I was tempted to get myself a donk!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get one..just not a jack lol...I see them free all the time on CL mostly jacks..but many jennys too..or geldings...they are the best...dont come into heat


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is looking quite hollow : ) getting needy..wont let me check her milk today...soooo pins and needles


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Foaling vibes*************

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Josies milk went from clear to opeque!! Allmost time!!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay can't wait to see the baby!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I figured with the storm last night Josie would have foaled...so glad she waited..went out after the storm passed to check on everyone..other than fallen tree limbs...no one was worse for wear...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It like watching paint dry!!! Josie is so close..she has some discharge and milk is slightly less clear..she is needy and calls for me often...I hope she foals a Jenny...: ) Ill keep you posted....


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard mares are going longer this year... I know ur suspense though!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhh so exciting Cathy !! Thinking pink for ya 
She is just darling , what a face she has 
Cant wait to see baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope...the picture you see is not a Hippo at the zoo...this is Josie..poor baby!!! She is so close...milk is still fairly clear last time I checked...I will check tonight again...I really want to be there with her to foal...both Thelma and Loretta foaled without me ..Josie has become very needy...wanting me with her all the time..so maybe she will wait for me ...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Booooo!!!! Come ON!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! Poor girl does look like a hippo


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Oh my goodness!!! Poor girl does look like a hippo


she does ..poor thing walks so slow lol...we were told she was bred June 28th 2012..so she has got to let it go soon lol...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Poor Josie. She does look like a hippo. Come on darling, let the baby(s) out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Babies.... that would be somethin, wouldn't it! LOL


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Her belly reminds me of a goat belly after a long day out grazing :laugh: I'd say she can't hold that baby in much longer or she's gonna be wider than she is tall lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Any sign of a foal yet???!!!?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No..her milk is still clear!!!  Got to wait for it to turn white..then I will get excited!!! right now its like waiting for fish to jump in a boat..ugh!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON JOSIE!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Josie you have to give that baby up sometime.....we are all waiting to see that sweet little baby of yours


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know right...she is loving the solo attention..beinghand fed ( so the goats dont get her feed) I think she is holding out to be spoiled longer lol


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Whoa! Donk babies are one of the sweetest looking creatures! Hope she waits for you! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol....I guess I'd be holding out too if I was getting spoiled like that


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Grrrrrrr :tear: *sob* I was hoping to see that she had foaled....*sniff* LOL


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

milk still clear ; (


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

SHE DID IT!! 20 acres back!! Yah..her milk was clear yesterday so I let her roam today...UGH...went out to bring the donkeys in and feed them but Josie didnt come..my son and I split up and went looking..we found her about 20 acres out...she washaving trouble...dont know hwo long she was out there...I ended up pulling Samuel out ..he was choking on fluid..got him upside down and swung him..a lot of fluid ran out...I wear aprons and so took mine off and cleaned him up...we wiated with Josie as she delivered her placenta and tried to stand up...She must have pinched a nerve...I messaged her leg she had sticking straight out....she as finally able ot stand on all four...My son picked up the baby and carried him home while Josie ran by his side ....got both mom and baby in a safe pen so she and he would bond and she could relax feeling safe..!! What a day!...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops..how do you fix a side way picture???


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay :stars: :leap: :wahoo: Finally! Congrats to you and Josie  So glad you found her and were able to get the baby out safely. What a handsome boy he is. I love that first pic of the two of them, it is just too sweet


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww, so cute! Congrats! But crazy girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
How adorable !!!! Samuel is so handsome . Congrats Josie and family !!

A barn I worked for when I was young had a adopted burro from the Grand Canyon named Eliza. They only had her for a short time , and they didn't know she was pregnant cause she didn't show it at all ! Well I opened the barn one morning and there was Dixie ! One spanking new burro boy 
I couldn't believe my eyes , lol. 
Anyways ,Samuel brought back that memory , lol 
Congrats Cathy, he's a very beautiful young man


----------

